# Bernese mountain dog mix??



## riley_bear

Hi, my family is adopting this 14 month old rescue dog and we think he's a bernese mountain dog mix. (He's about 70 Ibs)
Just wondering what other people think he looks like a mix of! 

Here is a video of him:


----------



## mainegirl

I've always loved bmds. He's beautiful. Good luck


----------



## ~Golden

They're an amazing breed!


----------



## Lilliam

GORGEOUS!!!!

He's got the white for a Bernie and he's got the broad head. I can see Bernie/Golden because there is a lot of gold where there would have been black on his face. He's also scaled down a bit from the Bernie.

Only thing is that Bernies have white toes, not white legs.

There may also be Australian Shepherd and Golden.


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful dog....and sweet temperment!


----------



## Karen519

*Bernese*

What a beautiful dog!
I would say Bernese Mountain Dog and or Austrailian Shepherd-both wonderful breeds!! Wow!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## goldensrbest

He is very pretty, love bernies.


----------



## Shellbug

He's beautiful


----------



## CStrong73

He looks more like a St. Bernard mix (the long-haired kind) to me. I think it's the freckeles in the white around his nose and that mahogany brown color that make me think that. But his eye set is completely different.


















He's really pretty, whatever he is!


----------



## ScottyUSN

Beautiful Boy! I love the colors and that face.

Curiousity would get the better of me. I've read the Wisdom breed DNA panael tests are more accurate than some of the others.


----------



## NewfieMom

I thought he looked handsome in the photos, but the video is _really_ precious! I think Harley is a real winner!!! Congratulations!!!


NewfieMom


----------

